# Sig P250 subcompact 9mm vs M&P Shield 9mm



## jking55 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am considering replacing my M&P Shield with a P250 subcompact. Can't afford to have both( have several other guns).
I like the M&P, no reliability issues or any other issues for that matter. Considering the P250 because of its' versatility, larger mag., possibly night sights. I would also be "summer" carrying it when licensed.

I realize the difference in size, trigger, etc... I haven't shot a P250 yet. My question is does anyone own(or shot together) these pistols and do you favor one over the other {recoil, sights, etc...). I know it's all personal preference but any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## malonezn1972 (Jun 30, 2013)

Unfortunately I have no experience with the M&P Shield, although after first reading your post I did some research on it and I am really impressed from what I have read. 

I did however recently purchase a P250 SC 9mm, and I can tell you that I absolutely love it. One of the things I love about it is that I can literally break it down for cleaning in under 15 seconds. My only complaint is that I feel it is a bit bulky for concealed carry, but I do carry it cc in an IWB holster.

I will say that if you know anyone who owns a P250 that you could borrow to try it out, that would be best. Pretty much all of the reviews I have read and everyone I have talked to about it fall into 2 categories: they are either like me and absolutely love it, or they absolutely hate it. There doesn't seem to be much in-between.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I own both an M&P Shield and a Sig P250 chambered in .40, not 9MM. I prefer the Sig hands down.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^^PS: The Sig is the SC model.^^


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I recently bought a Sig P250 Compact and absolutely love the gun. I also have carried the Shield since they came out. I my opinion, the Shield is the finest carry gun that I have ever owned. If you have other options, I think that I would hang on to the Shield for ease of carry. Both of mine are in 9mm.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both.

I'm a Sig guy and do not care for my Sig P250.

I carry the M&P Shield or 9 c daily.

:smt1099


----------

